# Cherry shrimp



## Jack middleton (11 Oct 2009)

Hi all

Following a recent visit to my local maidenhead aquatics, I am going to be buying some cherry shrimp (I have owned them before)  

I have a few questions before I go and buy them. 

They have for sale, normal cherry shrimp Â£1.50 each, and then in a couple of tanks along they have Brilliant red Cherry shrimp, correct me if i'm wrong but have these brilliant reds, been bred selectively for colour? by the way these "Brilliant red Cherry shrimp are Â£7 a pop!   
I was thinking of buying 10 or so normal cherry shrimp and maybe one brilliant red to introduce new blood into the group?

thoughts opinions are welcome


Cheers, Jack


----------



## Themuleous (11 Oct 2009)

I have heard of people selectively breeding cherries so get some very very red ones, might be they call these 'brilliant'.

Personally I doubt they are worth the money, any offspring are unlikely to be as red as the parents.  If it were me I'd try and find from crystal reds and get those instead if you are happy to pay Â£7 a shrimp.

But its up to you 

Sam


----------



## Jack middleton (11 Oct 2009)

Cheers, Sam

I Think I will stick to standard cherries   

I see what you mean, the Brilliant red could weak produce pail shrimplet's as it could be carrying the lighter colour gene.

Cheers, Jack


----------



## Nick16 (11 Oct 2009)

get some cherries of forum members, it works out a lot cheaper, more like 20P a shrimp. i haave SS grade CRS's and i am waiting for them to breed. (with any luck)


----------



## gratts (11 Oct 2009)

> They have for sale, normal cherry shrimp Â£1.50 each, and then in a couple of tanks along they have Brilliant red Cherry shrimp, correct me if i'm wrong but have these brilliant reds, been bred selectively for colour? by the way these "Brilliant red Cherry shrimp are Â£7 a pop!



All cherry shrimp are selectively (in)bred. Wild cherries are a drab, pale browny colour.
I've seen the deep red shrimp before - Fire Red Shrimp they were called. Not sure whether they're the same species as the normal cherry shrimp though - a much deeper and more solid colour and IMO a lot more attractive and colourful when you compare them directly to the cherries! Their offspring should show these same traits as long as the colouration is genetic and not artificial colouration in some way (though I don't see how it would be with shrimp!)


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2009)

Hello, 

I bought approx 20 (from various places) cherry red shrimps about a year ago nothing special, then bought a further 20 from LondonDragon on here. Just add water and they breed like crazy. Diet and parameters/conditions help bring out their colours most. Here is a few pics of mine:













A pic from my shrimp breeding tank.


----------



## mr. luke (13 Oct 2009)

If you want nice cherries then pick yourself the most colourfull from the normal ones they have.... or for a headstart buy a few sakuras/fire/super reds or whatever pretty name the others have ...... then as they breed remove the more drab ones once they reach a breeding age and sel them or rehome them to an lfs.... after a while you will end up with more higher quality ones being produced overall.
To help this along i would have maybe 20 females to 5 males as females can breed aproximately every 40 days or so but males can just keep going. also try and get some nice reds from normal batches from a few different places.... they will outbreed a bit before they inbreed and this will keep the bloodline nice and fresh


----------

